# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  En 2020 el perú importará us$ 2000 millones de madera por no haber reforestado

## Bruno Cillóniz

2,5 veces más que en 2008.  _Nuestro país importa este recurso más que de lo que lo exporta. Así lo advirtió Enrique Toledo, gerente general de Reforesta Perú SAC. La apertura comercial de la economía peruana a otros mercados podría contribuir al desarrollo del sector. Existe una oportunidad para el negocio forestal._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Lima, 02 ago (Agraria.pe).-* En 2020 el Perú comprará madera por US$ 2,000 millones anuales por no haber reforestado, advirtió Enrique Toledo, gerente general de Reforesta Perú SAC. De esa afirmación se deduce que las importaciones de madera (considerando las cifras de 2008 por US$ 850 millones) podrían aumentar 2,5 veces.  
Se trata de una estimación basada en el auge de la construcción en Perú, explicó Toledo, quien apuntó que la tasa promedio anual de crecimiento de este sector en Perú es de 8 y 12% en los últimos diez años y según las últimas estadísticas de CAPECO, de entre 16 y 20%.  
Para llegar a los US$ 2000 millones, el gerente realizó una proyección exponencial geométrica basada en la tasa de crecimiento de las importaciones peruanas de madera de los últimos diez años (7,4%). Proyectó a 12 años, partiendo de los US$ 850 millones importados en 2008.  
Cuando se observa la demanda de madera del sector construcción, se deduce que si continúa la demanda proyectada en una tasa de crecimiento promedio de la construcción, no tenemos ninguna duda de que Perú va a comprar US$ 2000 millones de dólares en diez años, resaltó. 
Según Toledo, es importante distinguir que la proyección supone que Perú seguirá comprando la madera. En ese sentido, a su juicio la demanda insatisfecha sumada a la deforestación de 8.5 millones de Has de los últimos 50 años, generará una gran oportunidad para la inversión en plantaciones forestales y agroforestería.   *Balanza comercial*  
Según estadísticas de Aduanas, las importaciones de madera han experimentado un aumento creciente desde el 2000, alcanzando un récord de US$ 850 millones en 2008 y para caer el año pasado. En cuanto a las exportaciones, también han ido en ascenso, batiendo su récord de la última década en 2007, con US$ 300 millones, para caer paulatinamente a US$ 250 millones en 2008 y US$ 200 millones en 2009.   *Apertura de mercados* 
Según Toledo, el Tratado de Libre Comercio que firmó Perú con Estados Unidos le permitirá al sector forestal peruano incrementar y diversificar las exportaciones maderables al mercado estadounidense. Además, atraer inversión privada, fortalecer el mercado de capitales, incrementar la productividad industrial y la adquisición de tecnología de punta y promover el desarrollo de productos con valor agregado (muebles, puertas, pisos, enchapes decorativos). 
Por otro lado, gracias a su ubicación geográfica estratégica en Sudamérica, Perú podría funcionar como puente para la exportación regional de madera hacia las economías del Pacífico, como la de China, Japón, Taiwán y Corea, indicó. El potencial exportador alcanzaría los US$ 3000 millones anuales. 
Según Toledo, las inversiones en alta tecnología en plantaciones forestales hacen que se produzca hasta 40 veces más madera por Ha que los bosques naturales en Perú. Con mejoramiento genético y biotecnología se logra la competitividad a nivel mundial, enfatizó.    *DATOS:*  
La comercialización mundial de productos comerciales maderables alcanza por año US$ 240 000 millones, según estadísticas de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO, por sus siglas en inglés). La madera se vende en trozos, para combustible (leña) como carbón, madera rolliza, madera aserrada, paneles, pisos, molduras, enchapes decorativos, pulpa y papel. Los principales países exportadores son Canadá, Finlandia, Suecia, Alemania y Estados Unidos, que también forma parte del grupo de los mayores importadores junto a China, Japón, Alemania, Reino Unido y Francia. De 2003 a 2008 la tasa de crecimiento del comercio internacional del sector forestal fue de 7.4% anual.Temas similares: Artículo: Inversiones en sector biocombustibles superarían los US$ 500 millones hasta el 2020 Artículo: Canadá espera impulsar venta de ganado bovino a Perú al haber obtenido permiso de ingreso Artículo: En el 2020 se requerirá producir 30 % más alimentos para abastecer demanda en el Perú, señalan Artículo: Exportaciones de madera del Perú llegarían a US$ 200 millones durante este año Perú reducirá a cero la tasa de deforestación de sus bosques tropicales al 2020

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
El día de ayer estuve de visita a una plantación forestal en La encañada, Cajamarca, altitud: 2,800 msnm.
La gran sorpresa fué encontrar una pequeña plantación de *cedro*, de un año de edad, en muy buén estado de desarrollo, aproximadamente de un metro de altura.
La semilla proviene de Tingo Maria, el propietario del fundo realizo la germinación en su casa en Cajamarca.
Según me explica el cedro cultivado en clima tropical, tiene un terrible enemigo que lo perfora y detiene su crecimiento, es una plaga que está siendo estudiada por más de cincuenta años sin solución a la vista.
Es probable que en está altitud, este problema no se presente.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## benjamin jara

Es el resultlado pues de la ampliacion cada vez mas y mas de la frontera agricola, la destruccion de la foresta nativa y consiguientemente de la biodiversidad de la cual tanto se habla en el Peru cuando se trata de introducir transgenicos.
Mientras no se incremente drasticamente la productividad por area, los agricultores talaran mas bosques, incendiaran mas areas naturales para producir mas alimentos, esa es la realidad.
Mientras en USA los rendimientos se pueden incrementar drasticamente con tecnologias existentes.. nuestro pais de manera similar al Africa, rechaza los productos transgenicos.
Sigamos pues como Sub sahara del Africa y llegaremos a la hambruna de los Somalies. Continuenos con nuestros arados de bueyes y sigamos produciento 5 tm de maiz po Ha.... Las generaciones futuras nos juzgaran.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Benjamín: 
Yo creo que lo que deforesta los bosques aquí y en el mundo es la avaricia del hombre por conseguir más dinero sin importar cómo, ya sea que hablemos de agricultura convencional, ogránica o transgénica, o de cualquier otra actividad económica en donde los bosques se interpongan entre nosotros y lo que queremos para nosotros. 
Si los transgénicos hacen lo que dices, entonces sólo habremos conseguido un remedio momentáneo, que al final terminará costándonos más, pues no habremos solucionado el problema de raíz -en est caso: reforestar-. 
La única alternativa que yo veo es cambiando la mentalidad y hábitos del ser humano, y no precisamente manipulando el ADN de los seres vivos para aumentar la productividad por Ha, porque después de algunos años, llegaremos otra vez al mismo punto donde no habrán recursos para mantenernos a todos con vida, y donde probablemente lleguemos a nuestro verdadero punto de quiebre con la madre naturaleza. 
Saludos, y espero estar muy equivocado al respecto...

----------


## benjamin jara

Bruno: Que grato leerte nuevamente. 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo,en el sentido que en areas donde se hace explotacion forestal se obligue a la reforestacion del campo, pero lo que ocurre con los agricultura, y esto lo sabes y todo el mundo esta de acuerdo, es que necesitamos mas alimentos, y por lo tanto se requiere mas areas para cultivar, pero si nos ponemos una meta para incrementar la productividad por area empleando todas las tecnologias que tenemos a la mano evitaremos la tala de bosques y flora natural, esa es la mejor forma de proteger nuestra biodiversidad.
Nota aparte Bruno..envie un articulo sobre el cultivo de cebollas amarillas dulces, porque obtuvimos en el valle de Casma 100 TM por ha con riego tecnificado, (por goteo) sin embargo las fotos que envie no sales, y no se porque.... Un saludo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno: Que grato leerte nuevamente. 
> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo,en el sentido que en areas donde se hace explotacion forestal se obligue a la reforestacion del campo, pero lo que ocurre con los agricultura, y esto lo sabes y todo el mundo esta de acuerdo, es que necesitamos mas alimentos, y por lo tanto se requiere mas areas para cultivar, pero si nos ponemos una meta para incrementar la productividad por area empleando todas las tecnologias que tenemos a la mano evitaremos la tala de bosques y flora natural, esa es la mejor forma de proteger nuestra biodiversidad.
> Nota aparte Bruno..envie un articulo sobre el cultivo de cebollas amarillas dulces, porque obtuvimos en el valle de Casma 100 TM por ha con riego tecnificado, (por goteo) sin embargo las fotos que envie no sales, y no se porque.... Un saludo

 No te olvides que también existe la hipótesis de que los monocultivos transgénicos promueven la deforestación y atentan contra la biodiversidad. Mi teoría es que si el hombre pone por encima del planeta o la naturaleza, a sus propios "negocios", entonces vamos a esta fritos con cualquier tipo de tecnología que el mismo hombre presente para solucionar sus problemas de avaricia por el dinero. 
Yo creo que la educación es la tecnología más poderosa para solucionar los principales problemas de la humanidad; lo lamentable es que también estamos demasiado atrasados en este tema. 
Saludos. 
PD: Pásame tu fotos de cebollas por correo para agregarlas a tu tema.

----------


## Ararat

En el Perú la REFORESTACION sería la solucion para la escasez del recurso hidrico en la vertiente del Pacífico especialmente en costa y sierra ya que la costa es desertica y la sierra es semidertica y desertica al sur.
Las autoridades del Ministerio de Agricultura y Riego tienen que trbajar muy duro en la reforestacion de las cuencas fluviales de los rios de la vertiente del Pacifico y Atlantico para que nuestros agricultores de ambas regiones deispongan de agua suficiente para sus cultivos.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Ararat

Las regiones altoandinas son especiales para especies forestales de clima templado como: el roble, el pino insigne (pinus radiata), el cedro de alaska, la haya, la intimpa especialmente para madera.
Para papel: pino insigne (pinus radiata), pino de Monterrey y el eucalipto blanco y azul.
Estos árboles producen excelente madera y papel y ayudarían a proteger del ataque de heladas a los cultivos, ademas de formar una ESPONJA DE AGUA en las cuencas hidrográficas especialemente de la vertiente del Pacifico, el cual contrarrestaría la depredación del agua de la empresas mineras de las vertientes altoandinas y sería una solucion para la escasez del agua en el desierto costero.
Muchas gracias.

----------

